# North Yorkshire Winter Landscape Photography



## andrewdavies (Dec 29, 2014)

Took a ride out up a slightly dangerous ice covered Roseberry Topping this morning in order to get some must have shots of the snowfall / ice laying up there , was well worth the two hour trek and this is a bw conversions with the red channel somewhat pumped up ! I have much less noisier colour and bw versions but i just like it this way 







Photo by North East and Yorkshire Photographer Top Wedding Photographers UK North East, North Yorkshire and Northumberland

Canon 5dmk3 , 24mm prime F11 1/250th ISO100


----------



## timor (Dec 29, 2014)

Classic landscape. Nicely done. I like it.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2014)

We are usually up in Yarm for christmas and wander over to Roseberry Topping ( Joe Cornish's favourite subject) but stayed at home this year

Nicely done


----------



## mmaria (Dec 30, 2014)

andrewdavies said:


> ....i just like it this way


 yeah, me too


----------



## Benjo255 (Dec 30, 2014)

Great shot! Conversion is perfect!


----------



## sleist (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes.  Bummed you clipped the top of the tree, but it still very nice.


----------



## Fred Berg (Dec 31, 2014)

Nominated for December photo of the month.

Very beautiful!


----------

